# Kevin Vandam Quantum



## Anthony Sisk (Apr 30, 2009)

Walked down to a local pond yesterday and there was a guy fishing with a kevin Vandam series Quantum.The guy was pitching that thing have way across the pond and never put his thumb on the spool :shock: :shock: :shock: He had tpo show me a couple of times before i would believe it.Anybody have any exp.with these.Im thinking about going and buying one.Before i spend a ton of money on areel will somebody let me know if its worth it?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Apr 30, 2009)

ive never used it but u can c wat people think about it here https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_98402_100003001_100000000_100003000_100-3-1#reviews it sounds like a prettu good reel i might try and get 1 but first i gotta get some money lol


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2009)

no experience either, but any reel you can do it to if you dial it in for a particular bait. I used to do it with my Scorpion MG.


----------



## Waterwings (May 2, 2009)

My wife has the KVD series KV600CX baitcaster model and she loves it. No problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 2, 2009)

My buddy has one and he likes it. I have the burner Quantums and they are decent as well. Quantum makes a nice reel.


----------



## MikeA57 (May 4, 2009)

I've got one on a 6' medium action rod and it's a real smooth, solid reel. I'd like to have a 7 foot rod under it though. But it's a very nice reel. I got that last year as well as a Browning setup from BassPro and I like the Browning a lot too. I've always used the old round ABU Garcia's and wasn't sure if I'd like those low profile reels but they're pretty sweet. Other than threading the line through that little hole, that is. I've heard that USA reel has come out with a new baitcaster that doesn't have the line guide at all. Here's a link to that one if you haven't already purchased a KVD.

https://www.usreel.com/products/BaitCasterSeries.aspx


----------



## Stryker777 (May 6, 2009)

My friend has a KVD and likes it a lot. It does cast very nice. The US Reel reels are ok too, but very expensive for a design that I did not find to be so ahead of everyone else. No eye is great, but the rest of the reel did not feel worthy of the cost. It is made in the USA though, so that is worth a bit extra.


----------



## BassAddict (May 6, 2009)

Try it out before you buy it with the Tacklewarehouse demo program and let us know how it goes

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/demoprogram.html


----------



## bigbasshunter (Jul 10, 2009)

What does the KVD reel cost? What would be a nice cork handle rod to match it up with? I have fished the older quantums and loved them. I would love to give this one a try if it is reasonable.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that line diameter and type along with having mastery over how to control the brakes is very important for distance-casting.


----------



## SuzukioutboardMan (Sep 10, 2009)

pitdog said:


> Walked down to a local pond yesterday and there was a guy fishing with a kevin Vandam series Quantum.The guy was pitching that thing have way across the pond and never put his thumb on the spool :shock: :shock: :shock: He had tpo show me a couple of times before i would believe it.Anybody have any exp.with these.Im thinking about going and buying one.Before i spend a ton of money on areel will somebody let me know if its worth it?


ya i have a spinning rod one and it is great


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Sep 13, 2009)

I have nothing but good things to say about Quantum baitcasters. From the old MG1310 to the Accurist PT I use for crankbaits to my brothers Energy PT. The bearings are great the Polymer stainless steel. They possibly have the best brakes (magnetic and tension knob) in the business IMO. If you want a good quality reel then you do need to spend the money for it. Just be caution the fluidity of the spool is great. Just if you are not ready it can backlash like a bat out of hell.

Check it out! 
https://www.quantumfishing.com/products/1885/Tour-KVD.aspx


----------

